# Maggie doesn't like her new neighbors



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Maggie started making all this grunting noise lately and she would stare out the window. At first I couldn't see why what was outside was bothering her. Then I looked closer. One of our neighbors put out a bird house and feeder and there were birds flying to and fro from both. Every time Maggie saw a bird flying over there, she'd grunt and stare at them. Once the traffic died down, she went back to her serene self, keeping her eggs warm. I told her - everyone gets new neighbors and you're just going to have to live with it. You can't keep your condo and land offlimits to other birds just because you were there first.

I don't think she likes the new development in the lot next to hers.  She had that window scenery all to herself until *they *came along. Poor Maggie.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Mr. Squeaks sends his condolences! He knows exactly how she feels!

However, perhaps Maggie will feel better if she knows that he has THREE(!!) OTHER pijies in HIS bedroom! 

Squeaks says he was here *first*! But, his mate pays the bills and he has to share the living room with mate and cats while those interlopers get to "exercise" in the mornings! Oh! The shame of it all! 'Course, whenever he can sneak in the bedroom, he will show _all_ WHO is BOSS!  Mate, Shi, says that's _why_ he has to be in the living room!

Shi's comment? *SIGH* 

Love and Hugs

Mr. Squeaks 

At least the birds that Maggie sees are outside!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Too funny! LOL...LOL


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Poor Maggie! I wonder if hanging sheer material in front of the window would help her feel more comfortable?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear Maggie is stressed by the new neighbors outside, perhaps she will get used to it in time.


I'm just worried for her about the kind of "neighbors" that might be drawn to the birds that feed at the feeder in time, that might stress her out more.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

There was one time I came home and she was looking out the window and she seemed frozen stiff. I snapped my fingers, called her name, etc and still she would not move. There was a hawk nearby and she saw it. Once it left the area, she relaxed again. I have seen that hawk hang around long before I got Maggie and I know it's been feeding off of other birds as my mother said she saw it carry off a small baby bird. (I feel sorry for the thing but I wasn't around so I couldn't save it).

The funny thing about this neighbor is that he put the bird house and feeder at the end of his driveway instead of in his backyard like a lot of people do. If he had put it in his backyard, Maggie would've not been able to see it as the view would've been blocked from her by another house. But she can see everything that goes on at that feeder and house and she does not like having new bird neighbors (I think they're probably sparrows or starlings).

Forget about covering up the window as she'll be even more upset if she can't see what's going on outside. She enjoys the view.


----------

